# BMI



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Just wondered if anyone had any information about BMI and medicals. Just curious as to what the requirements are and what the sw's expectations of weight are?! x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't know but I do know that people who have been refused IVF based on BMI have passed adoption medicals. I don't think they have specific weight requirements they are looking to see that you are able too cope with the physical aspect of parenting and that you are going to have the health  to bring children up to adulthood. So I wouldn't worry x


----------



## o Doc o (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes in this area they are refusing a lot of operations and even doing ECG's on patients. The trouble is I use to go to the gym and lift weights and since I damaged my knee I've been off for a couple of years and I obviously put on weight due to inactivity. They now class me as severely obese which I am not.

The trouble is the BMI was done decades ago and people today have different bone structures and our bones and muscle are far more denser (heavier) than those of the past. I politely correct the medical staff and tell them this, they don't like it and I make sure it says this on the form.

A big and very lean bodybuilder at just 4% fat would be classed as obese. The BMI chart is so way out of date it belongs with the dinosaurs


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, dh and I have high bmi's, we got it down to 40 in time for the medicals and told them and the agency (and panel) that we arelosing weight. They just want to see you can look after, run around a child and have a good chance of a long life.

Dont worry to much, I drove myself mad with this before panel....there was no need x x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

The SW we met at our initial visit was great. I'm overweight but still very active! And that was all she was worried about really. #Am going to join a gym and rejoin slimming world. A little bit to get me fit and healthy but mostly to keep my busy throughout the process.

Best bet is the be able to prove you are trying to have a healthy lifestyle!


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks all. Seems I dont have anything to worry about then. I am at about 37 bmi, but have a very active life with a farm and I go to the gym every other day and I have excellent blood pressure and a pulse. feel much happier now. Just need to loose some flab! put on stone and a half durinv ivf and not lost it!! thanks all x x x


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Hey.
I wouldnt worry too much about BMI.

Like the other guys have said, they just want to make sure you are active, and can look after a child. Also bit morbid here, but that you are not going to die soon.

My SW spoke to me about my diet and how active I am.


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

frangipanii , Dont place too much worry on the BMI figure.....

I am very "cuddly" (20 stone) and my BMI is Morbidly obese, however I play tennis twice a week, and played team sports for 20yrs.

Like everyone has said, as long at you not a 20stone couch potato, and you can show you can run around after the little ones and be an active parent our LA wasnt too bothered.

I had to have a couple of extra medicals, and my weight did go down marginally during home study, and we discussed an "action plan" about my weight during home study, but when it came to panel, it was never mentioned.....

We now have 2 boys aged 3 and 9 mths and trust me there is no time to be a couch potato !!!!


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi I also have a high bmi (40) and my experience so far hasn't been a good one, in fact the team leader told me that some members of the panel refuse to place some kids with obese applicants. She went on and on about how these kids have come from difficult backgrounds and we owe it to them to be about for a long time and if your obese it can significantly reduce your life blah....blah...blah    at my medical I had perfect cholesterol, blood pressure etc only issue was my weight but I don't have any weight related illnesses so they are 'allowing' us to go on the prep group. Sorry if this sounds negative but I thought it was worth sharing my experience.


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

We had a similar thing happen after our medicals. Our BMI s were around 30 and we were told they would let us continue thecprocess if we continued to lose weight.


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Well i am grateful for all advice regardless so thank you very much to you all. I did bring up my weight with sw earlier today and she said that as long as I am seeming to loose weight and I am active I should be ok. She was perhaps very unconcerned. Relief.
Sorry to hear your struggle Angel_lass. Weight is a very annoying issue and ivf and infertility certainly have not helped¡¡ 
Thanks to all those who have offered there advice. much love to you all x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hiya, 

My bmi was 41 when we started process and i was adviced to loose some weight so I did I got my bmi down to 38 by panel and I've continued to try and loose so they are happy with that. 
I passed my medical with no concerns what so ever and when panel day came bmi was all I could think about but they never mentioned it and we got approved.  I'm tall so carry it well but our sw told us they did ask about it before we went in and where happy with my loss. 
Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Why oh why are we made to feel like second class citizens because we are overweight? It drives me mad someone who is a size 10 won't necessarily make a better mother than someone who is healthy, has no weight related illnesses and is a size 16.....!    Although I do see their point to an extent...! X


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello, sorry to put a downer on things my BMi is 33 and I live a very active life and run after my 2 yr old constantly but on my initial hoe visit the social worker said I'd need to diet to even be considered and if I was this size I am now i wouldn't be taken to panel as would be refused. I'm 5ft5 andsize16 so the average uk woman it's so stupid xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

That is awful I am getting so mad at the minutes.  Being a size 16 is a very normal but you can't  win either way. I am a size 6 and 5'2" when doin IVF I was told my BMI was border line and to gain  weight. I explained that I had just done 10 k race for life in memory of my father in law and grandfather who both died suddenly 3 months before during our first cycle. They said ok given the circumstances they would accept it but try to put weight on. I am now training for a half marathon so wil be at my lightest again for my adoption medical in a few months. Running is how I cope my body can't keep hold of our embryos and I comfort myself by proving to myself it can be of use running and raising money. This is what has enabled me to accept our situation and move on. But apparently that probably won't be good enough either because mine may be deemed to low ahhhh. Sorry to rant on someone else's board x


----------

